# wiring up a code3 mx7000 lightbar



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

help? bought this a few months back and came with a 6 switch box as well. cant find a wiring diagram and code3's website is very blah. doesnt show a wiring diagram with colors on there. ive tried wiriing each individual line up to a battery to test but when i do the rotators on top dont all spin at full speed. 2 will go fast while one moves the slow and the other sits still. but if i change around which wires im using the other rotators will do the same thing too so i dont believe anything is wrong with the motors.a wiring diagram would help a lot though and they i can see if i need to replace anything. if anyone can help please respond. thanks


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

There is usually 1 ground wire for all the lights, there is individual wire for center, outboard, inboard, alley, takedowns, rear flashers. Your best friend is a pen/paper and write down what wire does what function. Does this unit have a rear arrow stick? If so get the proper controller for it as it wire totally different. 

Good luck.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

i have an arrowstick for it but i bought it seperately. however im not wiring it in with the lightbar. im using a pigtail and running it off of my blinkers, 4 way flashers, and turn signals so that shouldnt play a factor.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a while back I got a new switchbox and some new lights. Rerouted some of my current wiring, and like doo-man said, pen and paper works good. I sat out in my garage checking functions and writing them all down. Really helped out alot. As for your loss of power between rotators I'm not sure what that could be.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The older Code3 bars sometimes had several grounds.. What are your wire colors?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

What safety lighting says would make sense, I bet if you hooked it up like you have been and then figured out the other grounds you would have full power....


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

It's tough to be sure without having the bar in front of me, but I'm pretty sure you will have a black wire, and several black wires with colored tracers; black w/ yellow, black w/ white, etc. They are all ground wires.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had a few of those mx7000's and wiring was different on all of them. As far as rotaries they make a slow and a fast rotator, so that's probably your issue there, as far as one sitting still, sounds like a bad rotator motor or bad ground! Best of luck to you.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry i forgot all about this thread. took it to a friend of mine and he set me up with another mx7000 he had w/ the arrowstick built in. ran all the wiring for me and used my switch boxes with breakers.did a very nice job.looks great on my truck too. he said mine had one motor burnt out but i dont think it was on the rotator and the wiring on it was to short to mess with it. using some parts off it but thats about it.but i know they made these for a number of years with lots of different options on them so that explains why Everytime id get a wiring schematic it wouldnt seem to make sense.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

i just ran power to each wire to find what did what on mine..

BUT mx7000 lightbars have two fast rotator and two normal speed, thats just how the factory made them


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah now that mines all wired up i see that. so I wasnt doing anything wrong when i was testing them thats just how they were.


----------

